# Lake Weiss Bass Tournament - April 16



## jcarp3314 (Mar 27, 2011)

1st Annual Pokey's Hometown Sports Bass Fishing Tournament.

April 16, 2011

Lake Weiss State Ramp on Hwy 9

Minimum $1500.00 First Place Guaranteed

Big Fish Jackpot $250.00

Door Prizes & Raffles

For more info go to http://pokeyshometownsports.com/

or call Justin at 706-295-0558 (store) or
706-346-3707 (cell)


----------



## jcarp3314 (Mar 28, 2011)

not many sign ups so far, so there is a good chance to win!!


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 31, 2011)

whats the entry fee


----------



## jcarp3314 (Apr 1, 2011)

entry fee is $100 plus optional $10 big fish


----------



## jcarp3314 (Apr 9, 2011)

only 9 boats so far...come try and win some money!!


----------



## jcutt (Apr 13, 2011)

How many you up to now?


----------



## jsimages (Apr 13, 2011)

i was wondering the same thing.


----------



## jcarp3314 (Apr 13, 2011)

we have 14 right now (as of 6 o'clock when i left work).  when we get to either 25 or 30 (can't remember what the boss man set up) the prize money will go up.  Also, Net Bait and Accent lures have already sent lots of lures for door prizes for the contestants.  Hopefully some more of the sponsors will come through so we can give lots of prizes!


----------



## jcutt (Apr 13, 2011)

JCarp... If you do the Paypal does that secure your blast off #?
Thanks...


----------



## jcarp3314 (Apr 13, 2011)

jcutt said:


> JCarp... If you do the Paypal does that secure your blast off #?
> Thanks...



Yes it does, we can track the date and time of all applications that are done through paypal and will give the numbers for blast off at the ramp the morning of.  If you would like it would be a good idea to call after you register just to double check we have you written down...it never hurts to be safe. the numbers to call about it are at the top of the page


----------



## jsimages (Apr 14, 2011)

is there a late fee no to sign up?


----------



## jcarp3314 (Apr 15, 2011)

jsimages said:


> is there a late fee no to sign up?



Its not a "late fee". We had an early registration period that ended Monday in hopes of getting more people to sign up early just to make it easier to get things prepared for tomorrow.


----------



## jcarp3314 (Apr 15, 2011)

jsimages...sent ya a pm


----------



## jsimages (Apr 17, 2011)

HOw was the tourny? How many boats? What won ut?


----------



## jcarp3314 (Apr 17, 2011)

jsimages said:


> HOw was the tourny? How many boats? What won ut?



Considering how the weather and wind were, it turned out pretty good.  We had 35 boats that fished and the winning weight was around 18lbs.  Big bass was a little over 6lbs i think.  Gave away  a lot of net bait and azuma lures and  3 people walked away with a donated skeet reese rod, a duckett rod, a big bear rod


----------



## jsimages (Apr 17, 2011)

SNot bad for a saturday tourny at weiss. Glad it was a success


----------

